# Help me understand labs.....



## jen1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doctor said I have all the hypo symptoms, but I don't have thyroid problems. Could this be a RT3 problem. How do you figure the ratio? Please help! Thank you.

TSH .46 .30-5.0 
Free T4 1.0 0.6-1.8 
Free T3 3.7 2.5-3.9 
RT3 30 11-32 
Ferritin 65.5 
Vitamin D Def 17.1 32-100 
TPO <10 <35 
Thyroglo Antibodies <20 <20 
TSI 97% 125 or less


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello!

Your frees are too close together to be a RT3 issue. Plus your Lab states your RT3 in Labs range. Your symptoms might not be thyroid but some other health issues that share thyroid symptoms. Your levels are more on the hyper side of Labs and not hypos side of Labs.

I would have thyroid levels checked on a regular bases just in case they might change, either for the worse or for the better.


----------

